# One Born Every Minute US is horrible!!



## Bumpontherun

I'm so disapointed. I love One born every minute and I've now watched two episodes of the US version. So far all I have seen are sections and woman lying on their backs with epidurals and their legs up. When they are about to start pushing lots of people with gowns and masks and big trollys of shiny implements (I'm a doctor and I don't know what they're all for!) rush in. Then after the baby comes out they take it away and spend ages cleaning it, poking and prodding it before the mother eventually gets to hold it. It is the most uninspiring program I've ever seen, I really feel that the nurses push hard for woman to take epidurals and it makes me so glad to be giving birth in the UK.


----------



## birdiex

I agree, did you see the stuck baby one? The nurse pretty much talked her in to her epi (even though she was waiting for her mum to come so that she could get one), and then when her baby got stuck, they didn't move her positions, the midwife goes "oh no" and then two midwifes are pulling the woman's legs out as far as possible, one of them inserts something to pull her baby out with, and there are another few midwives in there as well. I had to fast-forward through it, it made me SO angry. That's not how you deal with it, they almost broke the woman's pelvis!


----------



## Samantha675

Bumpontherun said:


> I'm so disapointed. I love One born every minute and I've now watched two episodes of the US version. So far all I have seen are sections and woman lying on their backs with epidurals and their legs up. When they are about to start pushing lots of people with gowns and masks and big trollys of shiny implements (I'm a doctor and I don't know what they're all for!) rush in. Then after the baby comes out they take it away and spend ages cleaning it, poking and prodding it before the mother eventually gets to hold it. It is the most uninspiring program I've ever seen, I really feel that the nurses push hard for woman to take epidurals and it makes me so glad to be giving birth in the UK.


I am sure one of them is the machine that goes PING!

I can't watch any of the baby shows on here, they are just sooooo opposite of the picture of birth that I want to see. It just makes me cringe the whole time and get really pissed.


----------



## birdiex

Samantha675 said:


> Bumpontherun said:
> 
> 
> I'm so disapointed. I love One born every minute and I've now watched two episodes of the US version. So far all I have seen are sections and woman lying on their backs with epidurals and their legs up. When they are about to start pushing lots of people with gowns and masks and big trollys of shiny implements (I'm a doctor and I don't know what they're all for!) rush in. Then after the baby comes out they take it away and spend ages cleaning it, poking and prodding it before the mother eventually gets to hold it. It is the most uninspiring program I've ever seen, I really feel that the nurses push hard for woman to take epidurals and it makes me so glad to be giving birth in the UK.
> 
> 
> *I am sure one of them is the machine that goes PING!*
> 
> I can't watch any of the baby shows on here, they are just sooooo opposite of the picture of birth that I want to see. It just makes me cringe the whole time and get really pissed.Click to expand...

Monty Python? :cloud9: :haha:


----------



## Samantha675

birdiex said:


> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumpontherun said:
> 
> 
> I'm so disapointed. I love One born every minute and I've now watched two episodes of the US version. So far all I have seen are sections and woman lying on their backs with epidurals and their legs up. When they are about to start pushing lots of people with gowns and masks and big trollys of shiny implements (I'm a doctor and I don't know what they're all for!) rush in. Then after the baby comes out they take it away and spend ages cleaning it, poking and prodding it before the mother eventually gets to hold it. It is the most uninspiring program I've ever seen, I really feel that the nurses push hard for woman to take epidurals and it makes me so glad to be giving birth in the UK.
> 
> 
> *I am sure one of them is the machine that goes PING!*
> 
> I can't watch any of the baby shows on here, they are just sooooo opposite of the picture of birth that I want to see. It just makes me cringe the whole time and get really pissed.Click to expand...
> 
> Monty Python? :cloud9: :haha:Click to expand...

It happens when you marry an Englishman. :happydance:


----------



## Linzi

I only watched one episode, it was boring just the same thing over & over!! woman comes in, lies on her back, epidural, occasional c section.

I dunno just kind of predictable & boring :rofl: xxx


----------



## MsCrow

It has none of the wry humour, gentle moments and persona stories. It has a horrible sensationalist narrative and the most depressing, clinical experience. Bah!


----------



## Mervs Mum

I found the UK one disturbing enough when I watched that so I have made a conscious decision not to go anywhere near the US one!!

Linzi have you signed up for the Leeds one?


----------



## Linzi

No I haven't, we had a few reservations so decided it was better to regret not doing it than to regret doing it if that makes sense

x


----------



## Mervs Mum

I do actually. I'd usually say its always better to regret doing something than not but on this occasion I'd say the opposite. Do know if they have a few signed up? I do hope someone is brave enough to lt them film their home birth although I think I'd be like you. X


----------



## Boony

I agree the US one is far too clinical and nowhere near as good as the UK version.

But then i find that if the US try to copy our programmes they are never as good take shameless USA for example!


----------



## Blah11

i think its hideous what they do to women during childbirth too :(


----------



## Blah11

Boony said:


> I agree the US one is far too clinical and nowhere near as good as the UK version.
> 
> But then i find that if the US try to copy our programmes they are never as good take shameless USA for example!

the us office is an exception!


----------



## Linzi

Mervs Mum said:


> I do actually. I'd usually say its always better to regret doing something than not but on this occasion I'd say the opposite. Do know if they have a few signed up? I do hope someone is brave enough to lt them film their home birth although I think I'd be like you. X

Not for the homebirth section, I know someone who works at seth's nursery who is in hospital being filmed for it though.

The only thing that put me off was that she said that if it happened at night they would have to use some lighting etc and thats not how I pictured it at all. I also don't want to be distracted from the task in hand, thats the reason Im not having Seth here. It was nothing against the lady she was lovely and we totally got what she was trying to do and thought it was really good and had a lot of trust in her, just not for us.

Maybe if we were going to have another baby we might have said yes.

xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Blah11 said:


> Boony said:
> 
> 
> I agree the US one is far too clinical and nowhere near as good as the UK version.
> 
> But then i find that if the US try to copy our programmes they are never as good take shameless USA for example!
> 
> the us office is an exception!Click to expand...


agreed!! US office is MUCH funnier than UKs!


----------



## Mervs Mum

thats a big deal too Linzi because even if it werent at night then you'd be likely to have the curtains drawn etc to MAKE it darker....nah....I dont think it would work would it...shame though. x


----------



## sam#3

they push epis on women like used cars... its like they are selling them to them.... talking about all the benefits of it and how much better it will be etc etc.... STFU!


----------



## Samantha675

sam#3 said:


> they push epis on women like used cars... its like they are selling them to them.... talking about all the benefits of it and how much better it will be etc etc.... STFU!


I just read a quote in a baby magazine I picked up by an anesthesiologist that said epidurals actually helped breastfeeding because a mother would be more relaxed and wouldn't be feeling the after pain of birth. :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## ljo1984

Bumpontherun said:


> I'm so disapointed. I love One born every minute and I've now watched two episodes of the US version. So far all I have seen are sections and woman lying on their backs with epidurals and their legs up. When they are about to start pushing lots of people with gowns and masks and big trollys of shiny implements (I'm a doctor and I don't know what they're all for!) rush in. Then after the baby comes out they take it away and spend ages cleaning it, poking and prodding it before the mother eventually gets to hold it. It is the most uninspiring program I've ever seen, I really feel that the nurses push hard for woman to take epidurals and it makes me so glad to be giving birth in the UK.

this is why i wont even watch it, ive seen US birthing shows before and they do seem to be all the same. bit boring after a couple of times. x


----------



## lynnikins

it makes me really really angry watching it lol ( no good for the BP ) i would reccomend it as watching for US women who Want a hospital birth and just blindly trust their OB's and the staff


----------



## Librastar2828

they all seem to have epidurals and all seem to kind of lay in the bed as comfortable and as calm as they could possibly ever be and then "oo i think i need to push" then you can see the pain ect where as with the UK version you see many of them in pain during labour and how contractions really are because they are screaming or yelling or showing signs of being somewhat uncomfortable and when they really cant take it they may have the epi but seems a lot more realistic and kind of more what i should be expecting labour to be like..

My midwife said they dont usually encourage epis at my hosp and you wont always get one because you need a midwife and the person who inserts the needle (forget his name) and also a midwife to be with you afterwards constantly which is obv very hard when the suite is busy and not many MW on shift.. US they seem to almost be encouraged and advised on the epi...


----------



## Samantha675

Or they just bully you into one. 

https://myobsaidwhat.com/2011/07/23/you-know-youre-going-to-get-it-anyway/


----------



## amjon

Bumpontherun said:


> I'm so disapointed. I love One born every minute and I've now watched two episodes of the US version. So far all I have seen are sections and woman lying on their backs with epidurals and their legs up. When they are about to start pushing lots of people with gowns and masks and big trollys of shiny implements (I'm a doctor and I don't know what they're all for!) rush in. Then after the baby comes out they take it away and spend ages cleaning it, poking and prodding it before the mother eventually gets to hold it. It is the most uninspiring program I've ever seen, I really feel that the nurses push hard for woman to take epidurals and it makes me so glad to be giving birth in the UK.

Most US births are in the hospital. Very few are even given the option of anything else. The doctors know what is best for us, you know. I am planning on a birthing center right now. Hopefully there won't be any complications that change that.


----------



## MackMomma8

amjon said:


> Bumpontherun said:
> 
> 
> I'm so disapointed. I love One born every minute and I've now watched two episodes of the US version. So far all I have seen are sections and woman lying on their backs with epidurals and their legs up. When they are about to start pushing lots of people with gowns and masks and big trollys of shiny implements (I'm a doctor and I don't know what they're all for!) rush in. Then after the baby comes out they take it away and spend ages cleaning it, poking and prodding it before the mother eventually gets to hold it. It is the most uninspiring program I've ever seen, I really feel that the nurses push hard for woman to take epidurals and it makes me so glad to be giving birth in the UK.
> 
> Most US births are in the hospital. Very few are even given the option of anything else. The doctors know what is best for us, you know. I am planning on a birthing center right now. Hopefully there won't be any complications that change that.Click to expand...

Exactly. We US woman aren't really given any other options than hospital births. Over the past decade or so, homebirths have started making a comeback, but there's still a horrible stigma surrounding them. It's like if you DON'T have your baby in the hospital, then you're somehow endangering your baby's wellbeing. Go figure on that one... :shrug: We're told and tought that doctors are akin to gods - they know everything about everything and they know what's best in every situation. Don't trust your instincts, your instincts didn't go to an expensive cookie-cutter curricula college for 12 years. :growlmad: Sorry, bit a rant there...


----------



## halas

i live in australia and envy the shows you bnb ladies talk about nothing in relation to pregnancy birth parenting is rarly rarly showed autralia seems to just play mass amounts of crime dramas and soaps. but i cringe at the thought of laying on my back giving birth i had 2 water births in the same bath with the same midwife tryed gas and air with my first because she was postirior but i gave birth both time upright leaning over the bath laying on my back seems so un natural and alien and painful i remember needing to lay down for the midwife to checkk how dialated i was and that was horrible. so i think if i was forced to lay on my back i know i would opt for a epidural because i know i would not cope giving birth on my back. like my labours were painful as gabrielle was postitior and noah took 50 mins to go from 3 cm dialated to out so both hurt alot in thier own ways but when i had to lay down for a moment on my back there was a whole new pain added to it


----------



## jennijunni

AHHHHHH!!! The joys of giving birth in the US!! We live in a country were our government controls every aspect of our lives, including how, and where we give birth. It is a sad state we are in. I cannot in the state I reside have a lay midwife attend my birth, from fear of legal action. It is very sad. Our media also sensationalizes EVERYTHING!! If you think that show is bad, you should see "I did'nt know I was pregnant!" THat one is horrible!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

It's shows like "I didn't know I was pregnant" that make me hate being an American. Seriously? It's awful!!


----------



## jennijunni

Oh, and our Office is better!!! LOL!!

And even though we do give birth in hospitals, not all of us are on our backs, begging for an epi! LOL! I have had 1 birth full of interventions (it was my first), and 4 completely natural, drug free, where I call the shots. The next will be an unassisted home birth.


----------



## Kittique

Oh wow, I am so glad I am not the only one who felt this way. The entire thing including the attitudes of some of the women giving birth were shocking. It made it out to be the most emotionless, cold, clinical experience ever.

I was fuming when a midwife asked one of the women if she wanted the baby on her chest after they were born and she screwed up her face and went 'ewwww, no thanks. clean him first' WTF is wrong with these people? GRRR!!!!


----------



## NaturalMomma

Yup it sure is! I wish they would to a homebirth version in the US!


----------



## Samantha675

NaturalMomma said:


> Yup it sure is! I wish they would to a homebirth version in the US!

Oh me too!!!


----------



## Greta Chick

Exactly. We US woman aren't really given any other options than hospital births. Over the past decade or so, homebirths have started making a comeback, but there's still a horrible stigma surrounding them. It's like if you DON'T have your baby in the hospital, then you're somehow endangering your baby's wellbeing. Go figure on that one... :shrug: We're told and tought that doctors are akin to gods - they know everything about everything and they know what's best in every situation. Don't trust your instincts, your instincts didn't go to an expensive cookie-cutter curricula college for 12 years. :growlmad: Sorry, bit a rant there...[/QUOTE]

I've had this said to me all the time when I've told people I had 2 birth centre births and a homebirth :growlmad: All the time I get "I/We don't want to risk it by going to JBC or even worse, having it at home." :growlmad: I would never willingly put mine or my babies' lives at risk but from the stories I've been told, you're putting their lives at risk by GOING to the main maternity hospital! How dare people insinuate that I've been neglectful, selfish and flippant by never having gone to the main maternity hospital :growlmad: :nope:

xx


----------



## amjon

I just watched Pregnant in America (I think). It's on Netflix if you have it. It was about the US system and how it endangers babies. You should watch it if you can. I think the website it www.pregnantinamerica.com (but I haven't checked it).


----------



## MamaBelle

[Removed]


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well you've all gone and depressed me now. :cry: Not that it's YOUR fault. :haha: 

This is something I've been fighting for awhile now. I was pregnant 2 years ago with my first and because I'm type II diabetic I was considered High Risk. Nobody would even TOUCH me to do a home birth nor would my gp even meet with me because it's up to the Perinatologist. We have only 1 in 14 county radius and lets' just say it's like a cattle farm. 

Needless to say my first appointment when I was pregnant with my son and the male Dr. said He'd set me up for a C-Section (on the FIRST day) and would also do an amnio at 36 wks to check to see if baby's lungs were developed enough to take him at 37wks because diabetics have HUGE babies. Well that did it for me. I told him in NO WAY would I consent for a C-Section on the first day and had in fact planned for natural. It didn't go over very well but we agreed to disagree.

Needless to say I had Incompetent Cervix which caused me to lose a mucus plug and their nurse practitioner kept telling me I was fine even though I had HORRIFYING itching. Turns out that I had BV which wreaked havoc because there was no mucus plug protecting from bacteria anymore after my cervix had moved. I found out I was having a boy 2 days before I gave birth to him at 22wks. It was NATURAL without drugs. They kept trying to push drugs on me...morphine especially. Had I done that, I don't think my son would have been alive for the 25mins he was alive.

Fast forward to now and I have the female Dr. of the practice who helped me deliver and cried with me. She's the only one in the practice that I believe is good. Her older peers kept arguing with me in the early weeks when I was fighting for a stitch for IC. While they at least started 17P injections weekly to stop from PTL they kept telling me that there was no proof of IC and they would only treat me for PTL. I fought HARD to be monitored and finally they found I DO suffer from IC so a stitch was placed at 19wks and I continue the injections until wk 36.

I hired a doula because SO much control is taken away from me. I'm not allowed a home birth, they are quick to drug me, quick to give meds to start labor and ESPECIALLY quick to assume I'm going to have a big baby and thus are waiting to schedule the C-section and seem to think they won't let me get past 37wks.

My doula knows my agenda and she will fight for what I want as long as things are looking safe. I DO NOT want an epi. Luckily while I was having the stitch put in they gave me a spinal. It gave me a taste of what an epi would be like and I DON'T like NOT being able to feel from my waist down. One thing I also didn't like was having to lay in that awful bed while delivering my son. I want UP and MOVING. My doula will help me labor at home until I need to actually go in. THIS is of comfort to me. 

A sadness I have that a few of you have brought up is that since I am diabetic and on insulin Nicu will cart my daughter off right away to be sure her sugars don't slip. We won't likely be able to bf'd right away or bond. 

I have asked to meet with NICU staff so I can talk with them. Everyone at the office thought I was crazy but I want a plan in place and would RATHER they allow my daughter time on my belly to allow the cord to pulse and try to bf'd there. I'd LIKE them to bring what they need to the floor and do what absolutely HAS to get done right away in the room instead of taking her away.

I'm not sure how much pull I'll have with this, but I'm darn-well going to try!

This has REALLY depressed me as I've been fighting and advocating for myself and my daughter from the beginning. I'm REALLY tired and knowing that things are so fast-paced in the hospital I just want everyone to take a step back, BREATHE and let us bond for a few minutes.

My last experience at the hospital is that medical staff isn't all that familiar with natural birthing. They feel they have to stick their hands in everything and intervene with meds. I'm unsure how many have actually witnessed a natural birth. In fact, my husband who is an RN witnessed 3 births during his clinicals and all three were C-sections.

((SIGH)) I'm hoping that things will go smoothly and the way I'd like. Another issue I'm concerned about is that my daughter is breech and has been for the whole pregnancy. She just seems to like this position and has made it hard for all the sonograms. I'm almost 30wks on Sunday. So a concern I have is NO CHOICE because they won't allow breech births here...automatic C-sections. 

This whole thing is a wait and see. But I do feel somewhat depressed that I don't have much input on the birth of my daughter. I AM fighting for what I'd like, but much of it depends on if I get a Dr. willing to work with me. If my Perinatologist I've chosen isn't working the night I go into labor...I have the other idiots from the practice and a choice of two midwives who aren't really natural-minded but take on the clinical beliefs. :wacko: :cry:

Just to say ....I'm living this and it's a load of crap! :cry:


----------



## angel2010

Mommy's Angel said:


> Well you've all gone and depressed me now. :cry: Not that it's YOUR fault. :haha:
> 
> This is something I've been fighting for awhile now. I was pregnant 2 years ago with my first and because I'm type II diabetic I was considered High Risk. Nobody would even TOUCH me to do a home birth nor would my gp even meet with me because it's up to the Perinatologist. We have only 1 in 14 county radius and lets' just say it's like a cattle farm.
> 
> Needless to say my first appointment when I was pregnant with my son and the male Dr. said He'd set me up for a C-Section (on the FIRST day) and would also do an amnio at 36 wks to check to see if baby's lungs were developed enough to take him at 37wks because diabetics have HUGE babies. Well that did it for me. I told him in NO WAY would I consent for a C-Section on the first day and had in fact planned for natural. It didn't go over very well but we agreed to disagree.
> 
> Needless to say I had Incompetent Cervix which caused me to lose a mucus plug and their nurse practitioner kept telling me I was fine even though I had HORRIFYING itching. Turns out that I had BV which wreaked havoc because there was no mucus plug protecting from bacteria anymore after my cervix had moved. I found out I was having a boy 2 days before I gave birth to him at 22wks. It was NATURAL without drugs. They kept trying to push drugs on me...morphine especially. Had I done that, I don't think my son would have been alive for the 25mins he was alive.
> 
> Fast forward to now and I have the female Dr. of the practice who helped me deliver and cried with me. She's the only one in the practice that I believe is good. Her older peers kept arguing with me in the early weeks when I was fighting for a stitch for IC. While they at least started 17P injections weekly to stop from PTL they kept telling me that there was no proof of IC and they would only treat me for PTL. I fought HARD to be monitored and finally they found I DO suffer from IC so a stitch was placed at 19wks and I continue the injections until wk 36.
> 
> I hired a doula because SO much control is taken away from me. I'm not allowed a home birth, they are quick to drug me, quick to give meds to start labor and ESPECIALLY quick to assume I'm going to have a big baby and thus are waiting to schedule the C-section and seem to think they won't let me get past 37wks.
> 
> My doula knows my agenda and she will fight for what I want as long as things are looking safe. I DO NOT want an epi. Luckily while I was having the stitch put in they gave me a spinal. It gave me a taste of what an epi would be like and I DON'T like NOT being able to feel from my waist down. One thing I also didn't like was having to lay in that awful bed while delivering my son. I want UP and MOVING. My doula will help me labor at home until I need to actually go in. THIS is of comfort to me.
> 
> A sadness I have that a few of you have brought up is that since I am diabetic and on insulin Nicu will cart my daughter off right away to be sure her sugars don't slip. We won't likely be able to bf'd right away or bond.
> 
> I have asked to meet with NICU staff so I can talk with them. Everyone at the office thought I was crazy but I want a plan in place and would RATHER they allow my daughter time on my belly to allow the cord to pulse and try to bf'd there. I'd LIKE them to bring what they need to the floor and do what absolutely HAS to get done right away in the room instead of taking her away.
> 
> I'm not sure how much pull I'll have with this, but I'm darn-well going to try!
> 
> This has REALLY depressed me as I've been fighting and advocating for myself and my daughter from the beginning. I'm REALLY tired and knowing that things are so fast-paced in the hospital I just want everyone to take a step back, BREATHE and let us bond for a few minutes.
> 
> My last experience at the hospital is that medical staff isn't all that familiar with natural birthing. They feel they have to stick their hands in everything and intervene with meds. I'm unsure how many have actually witnessed a natural birth. In fact, my husband who is an RN witnessed 3 births during his clinicals and all three were C-sections.
> 
> ((SIGH)) I'm hoping that things will go smoothly and the way I'd like. Another issue I'm concerned about is that my daughter is breech and has been for the whole pregnancy. She just seems to like this position and has made it hard for all the sonograms. I'm almost 30wks on Sunday. So a concern I have is NO CHOICE because they won't allow breech births here...automatic C-sections.
> 
> This whole thing is a wait and see. But I do feel somewhat depressed that I don't have much input on the birth of my daughter. I AM fighting for what I'd like, but much of it depends on if I get a Dr. willing to work with me. If my Perinatologist I've chosen isn't working the night I go into labor...I have the other idiots from the practice and a choice of two midwives who aren't really natural-minded but take on the clinical beliefs. :wacko: :cry:
> 
> Just to say ....I'm living this and it's a load of crap! :cry:

:hugs: I hope that she turns for you and that you get to do things your way this time! Well done for you for keeping up such a fight!


----------



## bubbles123

I find OBEM USA weird. The women just lie there. Some are even eating snacks. Then they're like 'oh, I think I'll push!' Very strange. And why are all of the docs dressed up like they're about to go into surgery for the vaginal births? I do watch it though, I find it strangely compulsive!

When I had LO in the UK gas and air was discouraged, epidurals unheard of unless women really couldn't cope! It's a whole differences world.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I really don't know why I watch this show, but I do?? It really annoys me and in turn my OH gets annoyed by my constant commentary of it!


----------



## sam#3

i actually saw a positive ish birth on there last ngiht but it was accidental - a young 1st time mum had a natural pain-relief free labour and birth, it was accidental but still so nice to see someone being able to feel their birth experience


----------



## beccad

Do US ladies get any pain relief options other than epidurals?


----------



## Blah11

IV drugs I believe :shrug:


----------



## angel2010

beccad said:


> Do US ladies get any pain relief options other than epidurals?

I think it depends on where you birth, but I was only offered pain relief in pills and an epidural. I do know that gas and air is rarely used here if at all. I have just read that laughing gas is making its way into a few hospitals here though. (apologies if gas and air is the same as laughing gas)


----------



## bky

^^ it is the same basically, but dentist grade laughing gas is waaaay nicer/stronger than gas and air.


----------



## angel2010

I've been thinking about it and I can't remember if the pain killer I had was a pill or done in the iv. Oh said pill, but I am thinking iv. It was stadol. Anyway, that is one reason I want med free next time, I can't even remember any details.


----------



## we can't wait

I'm wondering why none of the US ladies moved around during labor? :shrug: I labored in a US hospital & I was able to switch positions and such, which really helps deal with contraction pain. Plus, my nurse explained the pain relief options once, and didnt mention them again (as not to press it, I guess)... They picked pretty dull hospitals apparently. :nope:


----------



## aidensxmomma

When I gave birth to both of my kids I had to be in the hospital bed on my back the entire time and my pain relief options were epidural or stadol (which they gave me through my IV). And as soon as you get to the hospital they have you sign the consent forms to get an epidural whether you intend on getting one or not. Once you get there you are confined to your bed with your IV in. It's not a very nice experience. And unfortunately, there just aren't any other options at this point. Where I live there's the one hospital in a 60 mile radius, no birthing centers, and I don't know if there are any midwives who do home births at all. :nope:


----------



## xxembobxx

sam#3 said:


> i actually saw a positive ish birth on there last ngiht but it was accidental - a young 1st time mum had a natural pain-relief free labour and birth, it was accidental but still so nice to see someone being able to feel their birth experience

I saw that one too :thumbup: although I was annoyed the MW left her saying "oh I'll come back in an hour or two, no point keeping on when it's going to be ages" A few minutes later she was ready to push! I thought all labours were different, surely you can never tell how long it's going to be?

My 11 yr old DD loves watching these programs and I was worried she would get the wrong idea of what a birth can be but she has since asked if she can be at my home birth so she'll get an eye-opener then!
I have to say though my sis had to have her feet in stirrups 18 years ago in the Liverpool hospital. And I have found MW's here wanted me to labour on my back, I guess because it's more convenient for them. The UK might be more open to less intervention but you still have to fight for the birth you want I think.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

we can't wait said:


> I'm wondering why none of the US ladies moved around during labor? :shrug: I labored in a US hospital & I was able to switch positions and such, which really helps deal with contraction pain. Plus, my nurse explained the pain relief options once, and didnt mention them again (as not to press it, I guess)... They picked pretty dull hospitals apparently. :nope:

Hospitals aren't run Nationally so most are either independent or run by the state their in. Medical care differ's from state to state. i.e. NY hospitals deem viability at 24wks but there are some states that are between 20 and 23wks. 

Rules depend upon the state laws and the medical facility the patient is in. So that is why not every hospital has the same experience. While I'm sure there are some that DO allow natural labors, most here in the U.S. will not.

In fact, here in New York State it is in a sense "illegal" for homebirthing. Though there ARE some women who've done it anyways with midwives from other areas OR have traveled to PA to birth in a natural birthing center.


----------



## Ramen

It may seem like we're being pressured to take pain medication, but by law here they are required to counsel us on our pain medication options. We're free to say no.

Likewise, many hospitals will give you the option of unassisted birth with the comfort of knowing that a nicu/or is just down the hall if you start hemorrhaging or the baby isn't breathing etc.


----------



## angel2010

aidensxmomma said:


> When I gave birth to both of my kids I had to be in the hospital bed on my back the entire time and my pain relief options were epidural or stadol (which they gave me through my IV). And as soon as you get to the hospital they have you sign the consent forms to get an epidural whether you intend on getting one or not. Once you get there you are confined to your bed with your IV in. It's not a very nice experience. And unfortunately, there just aren't any other options at this point. Where I live there's the one hospital in a 60 mile radius, no birthing centers, and I don't know if there are any midwives who do home births at all. :nope:

Yep, that was basically how it was for me too. I also had to sign the c-section form up front. There are also no birthing centers near me either.:growlmad:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

angel2010 said:


> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> When I gave birth to both of my kids I had to be in the hospital bed on my back the entire time and my pain relief options were epidural or stadol (which they gave me through my IV). And as soon as you get to the hospital they have you sign the consent forms to get an epidural whether you intend on getting one or not. Once you get there you are confined to your bed with your IV in. It's not a very nice experience. And unfortunately, there just aren't any other options at this point. Where I live there's the one hospital in a 60 mile radius, no birthing centers, and I don't know if there are any midwives who do home births at all. :nope:
> 
> Yep, that was basically how it was for me too. I also had to sign the c-section form up front. There are also no birthing centers near me either.:growlmad:Click to expand...

Yup, same here. Though I'm unsure about the bed issue. They DO have a birthing tub but they don't allow you to actually birth in it. The hospital requires you to get out of the birthing tub. It's only used for laboring I was told and they are limited in how many they actually have. As I said, I had no choice when laboring my son. Though he was preterm at 22wks. It may be different with full term. :shrug:


----------



## L Elise

Morning ladies! :flower:

Forgive my ignorance! :haha: However!!

Why do women not just tell them to get lost?? :shrug: 

Get out of the birth pool. No.
Lie on your back. No.
I'll put this epidural line in just in case you want it later. (a quote!) No - and I don't want to hear any more about it - I'll ask if I want anything thanks.

I'm just a wee bit stumped as to why anyone would allow themselves to be led by the nose. :shrug: Or is it a case of 'it makes good TV'?

Though to be fair some of the ladies I've met since getting preggers scare me! 'I don't want to read up on what happens (during labour and birth), I don't want to hear about what may go wrong!', 'I don't want to do any exercise.', 'If I crave for McDonalds for three meals a day then that's what I'll have!'. Truthfully!! Terrifying!! :nope:


----------



## angel2010

L Elise said:


> Morning ladies! :flower:
> 
> Forgive my ignorance! :haha: However!!
> 
> Why do women not just tell them to get lost?? :shrug:
> 
> Get out of the birth pool. No.
> Lie on your back. No.
> I'll put this epidural line in just in case you want it later. (a quote!) No - and I don't want to hear any more about it - I'll ask if I want anything thanks.
> 
> I'm just a wee bit stumped as to why anyone would allow themselves to be led by the nose. :shrug: Or is it a case of 'it makes good TV'?
> 
> Though to be fair some of the ladies I've met since getting preggers scare me! 'I don't want to read up on what happens (during labour and birth), I don't want to hear about what may go wrong!', 'I don't want to do any exercise.', 'If I crave for McDonalds for three meals a day then that's what I'll have!'. Truthfully!! Terrifying!! :nope:

I thought that I had done enough research, but I hadn't. I think epidurals are so common here that a lot of people don't even question it (like myself). To have the epidural you have to stay in bed. Also I wanted an epidural, but looking back on how is was offered was wrong. I feel like they only gave me the information they wanted me to have so that I would choose the epidural to make things easier for them. I think the problem is that they are so quick to give an epidural (they gave me one at only 3cm). I feel they don't want to offer any other pain relief options because it is a hassle (birthing balls, shower, etc). I feel like they take advantage of the uneducated (I don't mean schooling, I mean birth/pain options) and only tell you what they want to tell you. 

This is how I felt about my experience and the hospital I was in.

Also they are so easy/ quick to say "okay, you are not progressing fast enough, lets start you on some pitocin". And although you may be able to move a little, once you are hooked up to all that stuff it is almost impossible to get into other positions to labor, so the pain is too much and you get an epidural. 

These are just my thoughts about it. After having Carter and and spending time in other parts of the forum, my eyes have been opened to all these other options. Last time I thought "why wouldn't I get an epidural?" and had no problem laying in the bed, because that was practically all I knew. Now, after gather lots more information and seeing what a truely wonderful experience giving birth can be I want a home water birth. So I really believe the lack of information/knowledge is the problem in the US.


----------



## aliss

L Elise said:


> Morning ladies! :flower:
> 
> Forgive my ignorance! :haha: However!!
> 
> Why do women not just tell them to get lost?? :shrug:
> 
> Get out of the birth pool. No.
> Lie on your back. No.
> I'll put this epidural line in just in case you want it later. (a quote!) No - and I don't want to hear any more about it - I'll ask if I want anything thanks.
> 
> I'm just a wee bit stumped as to why anyone would allow themselves to be led by the nose. :shrug: Or is it a case of 'it makes good TV'?
> 
> Though to be fair some of the ladies I've met since getting preggers scare me! 'I don't want to read up on what happens (during labour and birth), I don't want to hear about what may go wrong!', 'I don't want to do any exercise.', 'If I crave for McDonalds for three meals a day then that's what I'll have!'. Truthfully!! Terrifying!! :nope:

The answer is unfortunately very simple - they don't know any better. Women in North America (moreso in the US but also in Canada too) are raised to believe that babies are born in hospitals with an epidural and on your back. Midwifery and home births were illegal for quite some time (and as far as I'm aware, maybe currently in some states too?). Where I live (Quebec), you aren't even allowed a home birth if you are more than 35km from one of TWO birth centres for a province of nearly 8 MILLION people. That's 2 birth centres for 4 million potential mothers!!! Eeek! 

While most of us US/Canada ladies here on BnB seem aware of midwives, home births, G&A (although used in Canada), etc... we generally are a bit of an exception. Most US/Canadian girls would not even entertain the thought. And out of my experience, any non-BnB woman I know who has used a midwife is actually a woman who has had a previously bad hospital birth.


----------



## angel2010

aliss said:


> While most of us US/Canada ladies here on BnB seem aware of midwives, home births, G&A (although used in Canada), etc... we generally are a bit of an exception. Most US/Canadian girls would not even entertain the thought. And out of my experience, any non-BnB woman I know who has used a midwife is actually a woman who has had a previously bad hospital birth.

Exactly!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I have gave birth on my back 4 times. I hate everything about it other than meeting my baby. This baby it will be MY WAY and if they don't like it too damn bad for them. I am not going to just lay there and be told to get a epi even though I have told them that my heart stops from them and they have to bring in the crash cart. I want to have my baby at home BUT I can't because I am a high risk, I have trouble with preterm labor so no midwife can take me. I want to cut my baby's cord and breastfeed for as long as I want after it's born. I want skin to skin and no nurses telling me that I can have MY baby back after it's cleaned & put under the warmer. Lord help the nurse that tries to push me around and tell me what I can & can't do with my baby!! I am pretty sure they are going to hate me because I am going 100% natural No pain meds and if they try and push the epidural again I will slap them. I almost die from it!! If I want to walk around the hospital and scream with the pain so be it. I hate that they make us feel like they know best when we know our body's the best. I would love a dula for my labor but here where I live they are $2,000 and I just can't afford it. I wish we were like the UK when it comes to birth!!! Oh at the hospital I gave birth at they will only let women in the water for 20 mins at a time and the water is cold and if you add hot water to make it warn they say your trying to burn your baby. I have tried to tell them no about getting out of the water and they call a social worker in to "talk" to you and then put the fear in you that you may not leave with your baby because your not doing whats best for them. Yes I had that happen to me so I got out of the water to lay on my back!! Also I had a nurse slap my baby because he had slept for 6hrs without eating. He almost died during the birth and because he was faced the wrong way his nose broke when he was born. I tried to tell her that he would wake when he was hungry and the witch slapped him, Yes he woke but didn't nurse he just cried in pain. I told her off and kicked her out of my room just to wake to a social worker in the morning!! I am happy to be pregnant again but I am NOT happy to be forced into another hospital birth. Good thing I'm going to deliver in a different hospital this time.


----------



## angel2010

Wantingbbbump said:


> I have gave birth on my back 4 times. I hate everything about it other than meeting my baby. This baby it will be MY WAY and if they don't like it too damn bad for them. I am not going to just lay there and be told to get a epi even though I have told them that my heart stops from them and they have to bring in the crash cart. I want to have my baby at home BUT I can't because I am a high risk, I have trouble with preterm labor so no midwife can take me. I want to cut my baby's cord and breastfeed for as long as I want after it's born. I want skin to skin and no nurses telling me that I can have MY baby back after it's cleaned & put under the warmer. Lord help the nurse that tries to push me around and tell me what I can & can't do with my baby!! I am pretty sure they are going to hate me because I am going 100% natural No pain meds and if they try and push the epidural again I will slap them. I almost die from it!! If I want to walk around the hospital and scream with the pain so be it. I hate that they make us feel like they know best when we know our body's the best. I would love a dula for my labor but here where I live they are $2,000 and I just can't afford it. I wish we were like the UK when it comes to birth!!! Oh at the hospital I gave birth at they will only let women in the water for 20 mins at a time and the water is cold and if you add hot water to make it warn they say your trying to burn your baby. I have tried to tell them no about getting out of the water and they call a social worker in to "talk" to you and then put the fear in you that you may not leave with your baby because your not doing whats best for them. Yes I had that happen to me so I got out of the water to lay on my back!! Also I had a nurse slap my baby because he had slept for 6hrs without eating. He almost died during the birth and because he was faced the wrong way his nose broke when he was born. I tried to tell her that he would wake when he was hungry and the witch slapped him, Yes he woke but didn't nurse he just cried in pain. I told her off and kicked her out of my room just to wake to a social worker in the morning!! I am happy to be pregnant again but I am NOT happy to be forced into another hospital birth. Good thing I'm going to deliver in a different hospital this time.

:shock:Wow! Some of that makes my birth look wonderful. Sorry you had to go through all that and good for you on taking charge of this birth!!!


----------



## nov_mum

Wantingbbbump said:


> I have gave birth on my back 4 times. I hate everything about it other than meeting my baby. This baby it will be MY WAY and if they don't like it too damn bad for them. I am not going to just lay there and be told to get a epi even though I have told them that my heart stops from them and they have to bring in the crash cart. I want to have my baby at home BUT I can't because I am a high risk, I have trouble with preterm labor so no midwife can take me. I want to cut my baby's cord and breastfeed for as long as I want after it's born. I want skin to skin and no nurses telling me that I can have MY baby back after it's cleaned & put under the warmer. Lord help the nurse that tries to push me around and tell me what I can & can't do with my baby!! I am pretty sure they are going to hate me because I am going 100% natural No pain meds and if they try and push the epidural again I will slap them. I almost die from it!! If I want to walk around the hospital and scream with the pain so be it. I hate that they make us feel like they know best when we know our body's the best. I would love a dula for my labor but here where I live they are $2,000 and I just can't afford it. I wish we were like the UK when it comes to birth!!! Oh at the hospital I gave birth at they will only let women in the water for 20 mins at a time and the water is cold and if you add hot water to make it warn they say your trying to burn your baby. I have tried to tell them no about getting out of the water and they call a social worker in to "talk" to you and then put the fear in you that you may not leave with your baby because your not doing whats best for them. Yes I had that happen to me so I got out of the water to lay on my back!! Also I had a nurse slap my baby because he had slept for 6hrs without eating. He almost died during the birth and because he was faced the wrong way his nose broke when he was born. I tried to tell her that he would wake when he was hungry and the witch slapped him, Yes he woke but didn't nurse he just cried in pain. I told her off and kicked her out of my room just to wake to a social worker in the morning!! I am happy to be pregnant again but I am NOT happy to be forced into another hospital birth. Good thing I'm going to deliver in a different hospital this time.

congrats on your pregnancy!!! I can't believe a health professional laid hands on your baby in such a manner. I hope that she brought before her practicing council for that. 

To all of you ladies who have actually thought about your birth and want to make some decisions in it, based on what is best for you and your baby's, Thank Goodness!!! and good on you. It's so sad that birth has been relegated to the hippies and a medical lead baby delivery system is the popular method. Birth is the one thing men can't do, so they try to control it. So sad.


----------



## deafgal

I'm an US woman but I never took epidural during my birth to my firstborn. They asked me and I totally ignored them. I still won't take epidural and still do the natural birth if I got pregnant the second time. 

I got mad at my OB/Gyn for inducing me (I know she did!) after checking my cervix and I specifically told her not to. our son was born on the next day, but he was six pound 3 oz.


----------



## deafgal

Wantingbbbump said:


> I have gave birth on my back 4 times. I hate everything about it other than meeting my baby. This baby it will be MY WAY and if they don't like it too damn bad for them. I am not going to just lay there and be told to get a epi even though I have told them that my heart stops from them and they have to bring in the crash cart. I want to have my baby at home BUT I can't because I am a high risk, I have trouble with preterm labor so no midwife can take me. I want to cut my baby's cord and breastfeed for as long as I want after it's born. I want skin to skin and no nurses telling me that I can have MY baby back after it's cleaned & put under the warmer. Lord help the nurse that tries to push me around and tell me what I can & can't do with my baby!! I am pretty sure they are going to hate me because I am going 100% natural No pain meds and if they try and push the epidural again I will slap them. I almost die from it!! If I want to walk around the hospital and scream with the pain so be it. I hate that they make us feel like they know best when we know our body's the best. I would love a dula for my labor but here where I live they are $2,000 and I just can't afford it. I wish we were like the UK when it comes to birth!!! Oh at the hospital I gave birth at they will only let women in the water for 20 mins at a time and the water is cold and if you add hot water to make it warn they say your trying to burn your baby. I have tried to tell them no about getting out of the water and they call a social worker in to "talk" to you and then put the fear in you that you may not leave with your baby because your not doing whats best for them. Yes I had that happen to me so I got out of the water to lay on my back!! Also I had a nurse slap my baby because he had slept for 6hrs without eating. He almost died during the birth and because he was faced the wrong way his nose broke when he was born. I tried to tell her that he would wake when he was hungry and the witch slapped him, Yes he woke but didn't nurse he just cried in pain. I told her off and kicked her out of my room just to wake to a social worker in the morning!! I am happy to be pregnant again but I am NOT happy to be forced into another hospital birth. Good thing I'm going to deliver in a different hospital this time.

you need to write a plan and send it to the hospital you plan on giving birth at. If you want a doula assisting you at the hospital, you can do that too.


----------



## deafgal

beccad said:


> Do US ladies get any pain relief options other than epidurals?

yes. 

but it isn't as effective as epidurals.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

That's exactly why we've hired a doula! There's so much control taken from me as a high risk patient that I NEED to be sure someone is advocating for me, our daughter and my husband. I want 2 mins before they clamp and cut the cord to allow the blood to pulse to our daughter and there are other things I want as well. I also would rather go natural as I did with our dear son who passed two years ago. I can tell you the money we paid for our Doula has been worth it. We've met with her and the backup SEVERAL times, she'll be around during the birth and once our daughter is born. 

With our bad experience last time with the Dr.'s and hospital, she has taken a stand and is making sure we're not birthing in the same room we were in with Jackson, she's going to be bringing things to the hospital to redecorate like home so it's relaxing and hopefully we'll be laboring at home for most of the time before we go in. The less they have to push the better. :winkwink: I'm looking forward to this birthing experience!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

This thread has been an eye opener! Plus if anyone wants to watch either OBEM UK or US, our channel 4 has a channel on YouTube where you should be able to watch them all! :thumbup: 

YouTube!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Mrs Gibbo said:


> This thread has been an eye opener! Plus if anyone wants to watch either OBEM UK or US, our channel 4 has a channel on YouTube where you should be able to watch them all! :thumbup:
> 
> YouTube!

Those videos aren't available to watch in our country it says.:shrug:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Boooooo! That's a shame! There's prob a tv player link somewhere. I'll keep looking :)


----------



## Samantha675

Wantingbbbump said:


> I would love a dula for my labor but here where I live they are $2,000 and I just can't afford it.


Look into finding an apprentice doula. She would be much more affordable.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Boooooo! That's a shame! There's prob a tv player link somewhere. I'll keep looking :)

Thanks. I would actually like to see the difference. It'd help to bring perspective.


----------



## angel2010

Mommy's Angel said:


> Mrs Gibbo said:
> 
> 
> Boooooo! That's a shame! There's prob a tv player link somewhere. I'll keep looking :)
> 
> Thanks. I would actually like to see the difference. It'd help to bring perspective.Click to expand...

Yes, I would really love to see them too!


----------



## angel2010

Mrs. Gibbo, congrats on quitting smoking! Well done!


----------



## K477uk

I was amazed when I watched my first episode of this yesterday.... I really do feel sorry you some of you girls!

I mean I was induced with DS as I had to be, but insisted on moving around (I was in a lovely hospital that promoted that stuff anyway!) but they didn't insist on epidurals or anything. I ended with a section after 40 hrs... not the 15 that I saw yesterday! Only one woman was in "labour" as I know it... as she hadn't had time for an epi!

I really was surprised.. half expected everyone to get autmatically get a section!


----------



## Donch03

I was shocked at the 95% epidural rate with nurses telling mothers they wouldn't go to the dentist without having anaesthetic! Also are all labours induced? I don't recall seeing mothers coming in already contracting. In the uk labouring mothers are encouraged to stay at home for as long as possible and in my case was told to wait until I had regular contractions 3 mins apart lasting more then a minute. OBEM USA the women come in and have their labours augmented is this normal practice? It's a fascinating insight into maternity care.


----------



## Rowan75

I just watched it today and I enjoyed it :) thought there was loads of staff and the rooms were luxurious and I liked the nurse / Dr mix - was suprised that everyone but one had epidurals but then I spose every episode tells a different story - I was suprised that everyone was in stirrups too but is that due to epidurals or just difference in practice in US / UK?


----------



## aliss

Rowan75 said:


> I just watched it today and I enjoyed it :) thought there was loads of staff and the rooms were luxurious and I liked the nurse / Dr mix - was suprised that everyone but one had epidurals but then I spose every episode tells a different story - I was suprised that everyone was in stirrups too but is that due to epidurals or just difference in practice in US / UK?

Epidurals and stirrups are the norm.


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks hadnt realised :)


----------



## deafgal

honestly, I think they do it for tv because they have more control of the situation. just about all my family have been told to wait til their contraction is 3 to 5 min. apart. and had vaginal birth (not really sure about epidural, no one talked about it) even my doctor told me to call the hospital when my contraction is at certain minutes apart.


----------



## angel2010

I just watched The Business of Being Born, I highly recommend it for ladies that wonder why that show is like that. You will be amazed! I am so glad that I am now enlightened to many new ideas and ways of doing things!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

angel2010 said:


> I just watched The Business of Being Born, I highly recommend it for ladies that wonder why that show is like that. You will be amazed! I am so glad that I am now enlightened to many new ideas and ways of doing things!!!

I watched that 2 years ago when I was pregnant with my son. It caused me to be more aware. Two days before I lost my son I had talked with the doula and was about to hire her for help.

Well ((sigh)) another concern has popped up for me. I have a heart shaped uterus. Dr. and nurse knew about it as well. After the frustration of still seeing Amelia in breech as her brother was, I just started to research. A friend of mine sent me the link for spinningbabies.com and after a few days of researching I've found out that many babies of women with heart shaped uterus' end up with c-sections because babies are more apt to be breech. Best time to move the baby into position is starting in the second trimester up to 30wks. I'm 30wks 4 dys right now. 

Do you think either Dr. or nurse would have told me this was an issue?! Noooo. for course not! They just keep telling me there's time to turn until wk 34.

Had I known about the issue I would have started early to spin the baby around. NOW I have to come to terms that I may have no choice but to have a c-section if she doesn't turn.

What I DID learn though from the website is if she DOESN'T turn....then instead of scheduling the section, tell them you want to wait until you go into labor before going in for a section. That would allow for the pregnancy hormones to kick in for both baby and mommy. If the section is scheduled BEFORE the labor then it is unlikely the hormones will kick in as they should.

This is proving to be an interesting journey for me. EVERYTHING has been out of my hands. At least I am loaded with information and have the knowledge to make good decisions when confronted with the unknown.:shrug:

Well, I suppose it's a wait and see for me. :winkwink:


----------



## Samantha675

Mommy's Angel said:


> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> I just watched The Business of Being Born, I highly recommend it for ladies that wonder why that show is like that. You will be amazed! I am so glad that I am now enlightened to many new ideas and ways of doing things!!!
> 
> I watched that 2 years ago when I was pregnant with my son. It caused me to be more aware. Two days before I lost my son I had talked with the doula and was about to hire her for help.
> 
> Well ((sigh)) another concern has popped up for me. I have a heart shaped uterus. Dr. and nurse knew about it as well. After the frustration of still seeing Amelia in breech as her brother was, I just started to research. A friend of mine sent me the link for spinningbabies.com and after a few days of researching I've found out that many babies of women with heart shaped uterus' end up with c-sections because babies are more apt to be breech. Best time to move the baby into position is starting in the second trimester up to 30wks. I'm 30wks 4 dys right now.
> 
> Do you think either Dr. or nurse would have told me this was an issue?! Noooo. for course not! They just keep telling me there's time to turn until wk 34.
> 
> Had I known about the issue I would have started early to spin the baby around. NOW I have to come to terms that I may have no choice but to have a c-section if she doesn't turn.
> 
> What I DID learn though from the website is if she DOESN'T turn....then instead of scheduling the section, tell them you want to wait until you go into labor before going in for a section. That would allow for the pregnancy hormones to kick in for both baby and mommy. If the section is scheduled BEFORE the labor then it is unlikely the hormones will kick in as they should.
> 
> This is proving to be an interesting journey for me. EVERYTHING has been out of my hands. At least I am loaded with information and have the knowledge to make good decisions when confronted with the unknown.:shrug:
> 
> Well, I suppose it's a wait and see for me. :winkwink:Click to expand...


Fingers crossed she will turn for you!


----------



## angel2010

Mommy's Angel said:


> I watched that 2 years ago when I was pregnant with my son. It caused me to be more aware. Two days before I lost my son I had talked with the doula and was about to hire her for help.
> 
> Well ((sigh)) another concern has popped up for me. I have a heart shaped uterus. Dr. and nurse knew about it as well. After the frustration of still seeing Amelia in breech as her brother was, I just started to research. A friend of mine sent me the link for spinningbabies.com and after a few days of researching I've found out that many babies of women with heart shaped uterus' end up with c-sections because babies are more apt to be breech. Best time to move the baby into position is starting in the second trimester up to 30wks. I'm 30wks 4 dys right now.
> 
> Do you think either Dr. or nurse would have told me this was an issue?! Noooo. for course not! They just keep telling me there's time to turn until wk 34.
> 
> Had I known about the issue I would have started early to spin the baby around. NOW I have to come to terms that I may have no choice but to have a c-section if she doesn't turn.
> 
> What I DID learn though from the website is if she DOESN'T turn....then instead of scheduling the section, tell them you want to wait until you go into labor before going in for a section. That would allow for the pregnancy hormones to kick in for both baby and mommy. If the section is scheduled BEFORE the labor then it is unlikely the hormones will kick in as they should.
> 
> This is proving to be an interesting journey for me. EVERYTHING has been out of my hands. At least I am loaded with information and have the knowledge to make good decisions when confronted with the unknown.:shrug:
> 
> Well, I suppose it's a wait and see for me. :winkwink:

I am sorry to hear you may have to have a section. I will keep my fingers crossed that lo turns for you. I do agree that I would definitley wait for labor to start and not schedule the section.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

angel2010 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> I watched that 2 years ago when I was pregnant with my son. It caused me to be more aware. Two days before I lost my son I had talked with the doula and was about to hire her for help.
> 
> Well ((sigh)) another concern has popped up for me. I have a heart shaped uterus. Dr. and nurse knew about it as well. After the frustration of still seeing Amelia in breech as her brother was, I just started to research. A friend of mine sent me the link for spinningbabies.com and after a few days of researching I've found out that many babies of women with heart shaped uterus' end up with c-sections because babies are more apt to be breech. Best time to move the baby into position is starting in the second trimester up to 30wks. I'm 30wks 4 dys right now.
> 
> Do you think either Dr. or nurse would have told me this was an issue?! Noooo. for course not! They just keep telling me there's time to turn until wk 34.
> 
> Had I known about the issue I would have started early to spin the baby around. NOW I have to come to terms that I may have no choice but to have a c-section if she doesn't turn.
> 
> What I DID learn though from the website is if she DOESN'T turn....then instead of scheduling the section, tell them you want to wait until you go into labor before going in for a section. That would allow for the pregnancy hormones to kick in for both baby and mommy. If the section is scheduled BEFORE the labor then it is unlikely the hormones will kick in as they should.
> 
> This is proving to be an interesting journey for me. EVERYTHING has been out of my hands. At least I am loaded with information and have the knowledge to make good decisions when confronted with the unknown.:shrug:
> 
> Well, I suppose it's a wait and see for me. :winkwink:
> 
> I am sorry to hear you may have to have a section. I will keep my fingers crossed that lo turns for you. I do agree that I would definitley wait for labor to start and not schedule the section.Click to expand...

That's something I'm "hoping" to do. Even the website stated that Dr.'s don't like to wait until labor starts for a c-section because they're concerned nobody will be around when needed for the section. As we all know, they LOVE to schedule sections around here like candy.

In fact, I know several girls who have the elective c-sections because it's quick and easy, they can have the baby on the date THEY want and a few of them like that the incision can be made so they're beautiful little bikini bodies will still fit perfectly.:dohh:

Well, I'm going to focus on the positive and hope that lo will turn. It IS possible still, but I'm learning the best time to have turned would have been by now because the heart shaped uterus makes it tough for them in the later to turn easily. We'll see what happens. I know there are chiropractors that can help but am unsure if New York State allows them to work prenatal turning. 

I'll keep everyone updated. In the meantime I wish I could see some video of this show. It would be so good to see but every youtube video I see is blocked for American use. Maybe because they don't want you UK women tainting our minds with "misinformation" about natural births. :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## angel2010

Mommy's Angel said:


> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> I watched that 2 years ago when I was pregnant with my son. It caused me to be more aware. Two days before I lost my son I had talked with the doula and was about to hire her for help.
> 
> Well ((sigh)) another concern has popped up for me. I have a heart shaped uterus. Dr. and nurse knew about it as well. After the frustration of still seeing Amelia in breech as her brother was, I just started to research. A friend of mine sent me the link for spinningbabies.com and after a few days of researching I've found out that many babies of women with heart shaped uterus' end up with c-sections because babies are more apt to be breech. Best time to move the baby into position is starting in the second trimester up to 30wks. I'm 30wks 4 dys right now.
> 
> Do you think either Dr. or nurse would have told me this was an issue?! Noooo. for course not! They just keep telling me there's time to turn until wk 34.
> 
> Had I known about the issue I would have started early to spin the baby around. NOW I have to come to terms that I may have no choice but to have a c-section if she doesn't turn.
> 
> What I DID learn though from the website is if she DOESN'T turn....then instead of scheduling the section, tell them you want to wait until you go into labor before going in for a section. That would allow for the pregnancy hormones to kick in for both baby and mommy. If the section is scheduled BEFORE the labor then it is unlikely the hormones will kick in as they should.
> 
> This is proving to be an interesting journey for me. EVERYTHING has been out of my hands. At least I am loaded with information and have the knowledge to make good decisions when confronted with the unknown.:shrug:
> 
> Well, I suppose it's a wait and see for me. :winkwink:
> 
> I am sorry to hear you may have to have a section. I will keep my fingers crossed that lo turns for you. I do agree that I would definitley wait for labor to start and not schedule the section.Click to expand...
> 
> That's something I'm "hoping" to do. Even the website stated that Dr.'s don't like to wait until labor starts for a c-section because they're concerned nobody will be around when needed for the section. As we all know, they LOVE to schedule sections around here like candy.
> 
> In fact, I know several girls who have the elective c-sections because it's quick and easy, they can have the baby on the date THEY want and a few of them like that the incision can be made so they're beautiful little bikini bodies will still fit perfectly.:dohh:
> 
> Well, I'm going to focus on the positive and hope that lo will turn. It IS possible still, but I'm learning the best time to have turned would have been by now because the heart shaped uterus makes it tough for them in the later to turn easily. We'll see what happens. I know there are chiropractors that can help but am unsure if New York State allows them to work prenatal turning.
> 
> I'll keep everyone updated. In the meantime I wish I could see some video of this show. It would be so good to see but every youtube video I see is blocked for American use. Maybe because they don't want you UK women tainting our minds with "misinformation" about natural births. :winkwink: :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha!! I was just thinking the same thing. Maybe they don't want us to see and start taking charge of our birth, and continue to exploit us. A big conspiracy.:haha:


----------



## aaaaa

It IS the norm in the US for a woman to take an epidural. When I told my parents that I am researching different options for natural birth, they were both horrified. My mom actually said "Ewwww, you are not really going to do that are you?" I explained to them that I have done a lot of researching, and ultimately I want what is best for the baby. They finally started to understand, and my mom told me that there was no way to research birthing options back when she gave birth, and she just did as the doctors recommended.

I AM having a hospital birth, but I have chosen my hospital carefully. The hospital where I am giving birth is actually about an hour away by car, so that comes with its own concerns. BUT the hospital here in town is horrible and I would not trust it for a second.

The hospital where I am giving birth offers birthing classes and even natural birthing classes. They also offer a duola at no extra cost to the mother. This is from their website:

_*
Labor and Delivery Care
Your Special Nurse and Doula Programs

A Special Nurse provides personalized care through private visits and consultations and can answer questions, describe labor options, and help prepare for the baby&#8217;s arrival.

A specially trained Doula is available to help women and their family during the labor and birth process. A Doula gives one-on-one support to women in labor by providing non-medical physical and emotional care. The continuous support given by a Doula results in shorter labor, less need for pain medication, and fewer complications.

Labor Support

Women have a variety of options to help them through their childbirth experience. Natural techniques include walking during labor, hydrotherapy, birth balls, squatting bar, breathing techniques, aromatherapy, massage, and music. Women can also explore positions in Yoga to alleviate their discomfort. Epidural and medication options are also available.

Don&#8217;t Miss a Thing

All care for you and your baby is done in the comfort and convenience of your room. Receiving all car in the same room has many benefits. A baby by its mother&#8217;s side will cry and startle much less, and breastfeeding is easier and is likely to be more successful.

Also, you have a chance to immediately begin building a relationship with your baby. You will be there to see all your baby&#8217;s &#8220;firsts&#8221; and will come to understand you new baby&#8217;s personality. Bonding is promoted between you and your baby so that you learn about your baby&#8217;s needs right away.

*_[/B][/B][/I]


----------



## Mommy's Angel

aaaaa said:


> It IS the norm in the US for a woman to take an epidural. When I told my parents that I am researching different options for natural birth, they were both horrified. My mom actually said "Ewwww, you are not really going to do that are you?" I explained to them that I have done a lot of researching, and ultimately I want what is best for the baby. They finally started to understand, and my mom told me that there was no way to research birthing options back when she gave birth, and she just did as the doctors recommended.
> 
> I AM having a hospital birth, but I have chosen my hospital carefully. The hospital where I am giving birth is actually about an hour away by car, so that comes with its own concerns. BUT the hospital here in town is horrible and I would not trust it for a second.
> 
> The hospital where I am giving birth offers birthing classes and even natural birthing classes. They also offer a duola at no extra cost to the mother. This is from their website:
> 
> _*
> Labor and Delivery Care
> Your Special Nurse and Doula Programs
> 
> A Special Nurse provides personalized care through private visits and consultations and can answer questions, describe labor options, and help prepare for the babys arrival.
> 
> A specially trained Doula is available to help women and their family during the labor and birth process. A Doula gives one-on-one support to women in labor by providing non-medical physical and emotional care. The continuous support given by a Doula results in shorter labor, less need for pain medication, and fewer complications.
> 
> Labor Support
> 
> Women have a variety of options to help them through their childbirth experience. Natural techniques include walking during labor, hydrotherapy, birth balls, squatting bar, breathing techniques, aromatherapy, massage, and music. Women can also explore positions in Yoga to alleviate their discomfort. Epidural and medication options are also available.
> 
> Dont Miss a Thing
> 
> All care for you and your baby is done in the comfort and convenience of your room. Receiving all car in the same room has many benefits. A baby by its mothers side will cry and startle much less, and breastfeeding is easier and is likely to be more successful.
> 
> Also, you have a chance to immediately begin building a relationship with your baby. You will be there to see all your babys firsts and will come to understand you new babys personality. Bonding is promoted between you and your baby so that you learn about your babys needs right away.
> 
> *_[/B][/B][/I]

Wow! Where the heck are you that your getting these goodies at the hospital?? Do they have a NICU?


----------



## aaaaa

Yes, they have a NICU. It is a university/research medical center (hospital) in NW Texas. I feel *SO *lucky to have it close, though I am a BIT nervous about it being an hour's drive away!

I had two pelvic surgeries in that hospital last year, and I loved the OB/GYN that did the surgeries and felt that they took great care of me there. The same OB will be delivering my baby (or at least his group will). They are all a part of this medical center, so I really feel I am in wonderful hands. The only downside (If you want to call it that) is that since it is a university/research hospital, they do often have a student or two observing. At least, they did with my surgeries. I seem to recall that I gave permission though. I will take that over a crappy hospital any day though!


----------



## Samantha675

aaaaa said:


> Yes, they have a NICU. It is a university/research medical center (hospital) in NW Texas. I feel *SO *lucky to have it close, though I am a BIT nervous about it being an hour's drive away!
> 
> I had two pelvic surgeries in that hospital last year, and I loved the OB/GYN that did the surgeries and felt that they took great care of me there. The same OB will be delivering my baby (or at least his group will). They are all a part of this medical center, so I really feel I am in wonderful hands. The only downside (If you want to call it that) is that since it is a university/research hospital, they do often have a student or two observing. At least, they did with my surgeries. I seem to recall that I gave permission though. I will take that over a crappy hospital any day though!

Is this the hospital in Denton? My doula told me about the doctor there who is super supportive of natural birth and will do a vaginal breech birth. The only one in TX who will.


----------



## aaaaa

Samantha675 said:


> aaaaa said:
> 
> 
> Yes, they have a NICU. It is a university/research medical center (hospital) in NW Texas. I feel *SO *lucky to have it close, though I am a BIT nervous about it being an hour's drive away!
> 
> I had two pelvic surgeries in that hospital last year, and I loved the OB/GYN that did the surgeries and felt that they took great care of me there. The same OB will be delivering my baby (or at least his group will). They are all a part of this medical center, so I really feel I am in wonderful hands. The only downside (If you want to call it that) is that since it is a university/research hospital, they do often have a student or two observing. At least, they did with my surgeries. I seem to recall that I gave permission though. I will take that over a crappy hospital any day though!
> 
> Is this the hospital in Denton? My doula told me about the doctor there who is super supportive of natural birth and will do a vaginal breech birth. The only one in TX who will.Click to expand...

No, the hospital is in Lubbock. The hospital in general seems very supportive, if not encouraging, of natural births. I have no idea about vaginal breech births there tho... I guess they don't perform them if the one in Denton is the only one in the state to do it :nope:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

You know, I've heard a whole lot of good things about Texas hospitals where babies are concerned. There's one with a pretty well known NICU that's one of the best. I'm not a fan of hot weather but wish we lived near hospitals with such good repor like they do. Don't get me wrong, we have a couple hospitals in Central NY and I'm sure a couple good ones in the City but for the most part, in my area the medical community is crap. That's overall in many specialties. It's the reason I've thought of moving the heck away. Since we moved from Ohio back to our home state I've been miserable with the kind of healthcare they have here.


----------



## aaaaa

Yeah, I am not originally from TX and haven't lived here many years, but my experience with medical care here has been very good so far. But it IS hot here :cry:


----------



## angel2010

aaaaa said:


> It IS the norm in the US for a woman to take an epidural. When I told my parents that I am researching different options for natural birth, they were both horrified. My mom actually said "Ewwww, you are not really going to do that are you?" I explained to them that I have done a lot of researching, and ultimately I want what is best for the baby. They finally started to understand, and my mom told me that there was no way to research birthing options back when she gave birth, and she just did as the doctors recommended.
> 
> I AM having a hospital birth, but I have chosen my hospital carefully. The hospital where I am giving birth is actually about an hour away by car, so that comes with its own concerns. BUT the hospital here in town is horrible and I would not trust it for a second.
> 
> The hospital where I am giving birth offers birthing classes and even natural birthing classes. They also offer a duola at no extra cost to the mother. This is from their website:
> 
> _*
> Labor and Delivery Care
> Your Special Nurse and Doula Programs
> 
> A Special Nurse provides personalized care through private visits and consultations and can answer questions, describe labor options, and help prepare for the babys arrival.
> 
> A specially trained Doula is available to help women and their family during the labor and birth process. A Doula gives one-on-one support to women in labor by providing non-medical physical and emotional care. The continuous support given by a Doula results in shorter labor, less need for pain medication, and fewer complications.
> 
> Labor Support
> 
> Women have a variety of options to help them through their childbirth experience. Natural techniques include walking during labor, hydrotherapy, birth balls, squatting bar, breathing techniques, aromatherapy, massage, and music. Women can also explore positions in Yoga to alleviate their discomfort. Epidural and medication options are also available.
> 
> Dont Miss a Thing
> 
> All care for you and your baby is done in the comfort and convenience of your room. Receiving all car in the same room has many benefits. A baby by its mothers side will cry and startle much less, and breastfeeding is easier and is likely to be more successful.
> 
> Also, you have a chance to immediately begin building a relationship with your baby. You will be there to see all your babys firsts and will come to understand you new babys personality. Bonding is promoted between you and your baby so that you learn about your babys needs right away.
> 
> *_[/B][/B][/I]

Wow!!! If we had a hospital like that near me I would have no problem birthing in a hospital!! You are very lucky they are so open-minded!


----------



## Samantha675

aaaaa said:


> Yeah, I am not originally from TX and haven't lived here many years, but my experience with medical care here has been very good so far. But it IS hot here :cry:

Hot? Oh come on, it was only 108 today! I am soooo over the summer here. I grew up in TX, and it just gets worse. 

I may be wrong about the breech, but I remember both my doula and MW saying he was the only one. BUT my MW did say he teaches as well, so hopefully that will change as time goes by. It just amazes me they don't teach breech birth in medical school. I can't imagine any other discipline of medicine that works as obstetrics do in the US.


----------



## rwhite

I'd be scared to watch it, it makes me angry how the US has to make giving birth a procedure and be so invasive (from what I've seen) :grr: Just let women get on with it and actually enjoy it a little bit where possible!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Apparently Australia shows the UK OBEM on SBS?

But I think I've found some links that MIGHT work...

dailytvonline.com

watchseries-online.com

FXd they work!


----------



## aaaaa

Samantha675 said:


> aaaaa said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am not originally from TX and haven't lived here many years, but my experience with medical care here has been very good so far. But it IS hot here :cry:
> 
> Hot? Oh come on, it was only 108 today! I am soooo over the summer here. I grew up in TX, and it just gets worse.
> 
> I may be wrong about the breech, but I remember both my doula and MW saying he was the only one. BUT my MW did say he teaches as well, so hopefully that will change as time goes by. It just amazes me they don't teach breech birth in medical school. I can't imagine any other discipline of medicine that works as obstetrics do in the US.Click to expand...

Haha, yeah the heat has been HORRIBLE this summer. The only saving grace is that I am in NW TX where there is virtually no humidity. I am originally from the SE US, where humidity is so high it feels like you are under water! I know parts of eastern TX are like that too, so I do know things could be worse! I am completely with you though- Ready for cooler temps!


As for the TV show in the thread, I have never seen it. Never heard of it, actually. I wonder if it comes on here. I would think the US version would...


----------



## Radiance

I had natural labor! :)
I enjoyed!! I should have been on that show-
something new!!! haha


----------



## rwhite

Radiance said:


> I had natural labor! :)
> I enjoyed!! I should have been on that show-
> something new!!! haha

You definitely should have, show them how it's done :haha: Well done hun


----------



## angel2010

rwhite said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> I had natural labor! :)
> I enjoyed!! I should have been on that show-
> something new!!! haha
> 
> You definitely should have, show them how it's done :haha: Well done hunClick to expand...

Most definitely should have!


----------

